# Why is my baby so sweaty?!



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

This has been bugging me for the last several weeks. No matter what I do, short of leaving my 9-week old completely outside of the covers and not touching me at all, my kid gets so sweaty at night. He prefers to sleep snuggled up next to me with his head on my breast, but every time we wake up, there's a damp spot or two under his head and his side, and my arm is uncomfortably moist and warm where it touches his head. I've tried putting just the sheet over him, or only partially over him, and I've turned the ambient heat down to where I'm cold even with a flannel long-sleeved top on if I'm not also under the blanket.

What is up with this? Should I even be worried? Does anyone else have this problem? Maybe my kid just sweats a lot...but I don't want him to overheat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd was like that as an infant. We found that she got the *least* sweaty in a t-shirt and diaper. Somehow without the shirt she was sweatier. And we could NEVER put her in sleepers or anything of the like.

-Angela


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I think babies of this age still have problems with homeostasis. They are still learning how to regulate their temperature. Stick with cotton as much as you can. Possibly a wool pad under your cotton bed sheets if necessary.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Aha! I will try the t-shirt. We've been doing just diaper so far. And we definitely stick with cotton. Thanks for the speedy replies.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Ds was like this. Little babes still learning to regulate their temps will "dump" sweat all at once. It's nothing to be worried about. Keep him clothed according to the temp in your home. If you are cold, he is too, and vice-versa. (Even if he is dumping sweat.)


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

My little cousin used to sweat like crazy when he slept and he used to sleep in only a tee shirt and his diaper/underwear. He was like that until about 3, I guess. Not anymore. Now all he will sleep in is long sleeves and long pants, even in summer. Lol.


----------



## dumplingrrl (Jan 17, 2008)

My baby is sweaty too. Especially when she's nursing. She actually leaves little wet spots on the bed or sofa when she nurses. I tried checking to see if she's over heating but apparently, no. She's just plain ol' sweaty.


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

Both of my dc were always hot at night as babies. Even now, they are 6 & 8 and when I check on them in the night, I usually have to take the covers off of them because they are sweaty! (I always thought it was the extra baby fat making them hot, but they are really skinny now, so maybe it's just them.)


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

Both my son's were/are like this. My daughter however was NEVER sweaty. She wasn't cold, just not sweaty. The little one sweats whenever he sleeps, whether he's in bed with me or fell asleep in the car. Even my older ds still sweats alot when he sleeps, but normally only when he sleeps deeply.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

My Ds was the same way, and he is still very sweaty! Especially if it's warm and he's been running around. But he was always a hot head at night too.


----------

